# Hello Audi lovers.



## Carmel (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone! Wanted to post as this site has helped me answer so many questions! Thank you all for sharing. This is my car. I love the Mk2 shape and finally bought mine early this year. have encountered a few issues but all good for now.. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Carmel (2 mo ago)

Also, does anyone else park next to the same car in a carpark? 🤣 (mine is the left)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## checkoutmytts (2 mo ago)

What year is it? I love the white/blk combo that was what I was looking of rbut settled on the silver/blk when I came across one. Great looking ride tho fo sho


----------



## Carmel (2 mo ago)

checkoutmytts said:


> What year is it? I love the white/blk combo that was what I was looking of rbut settled on the silver/blk when I came across one. Great looking ride tho fo sho


Oh thank you so much! ❤ I found a silver one like yours and it was gone by the time I enquired about it. Really like yours.
Year is 2010 - private 4D plates. 

I ordered black and white brake calliper covers. I’ll post a picture when it’s on.


----------



## Carmel (2 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome 😁


Thank you 😊


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi welcome


----------



## checkoutmytts (2 mo ago)

Carmel said:


> Oh thank you so much! ❤ I found a silver one like yours and it was gone by the time I enquired about it. Really like yours.
> Year is 2010 - private 4D plates.
> 
> I ordered black and white brake calliper covers. I’ll post a picture when it’s on.


Thanks man.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Carmel said:


> Also, does anyone else park next to the same car in a carpark? 🤣 (mine is the left)
> View attachment 494716


Ha very nice! Almost the same spec cars too, though the one on the rigth doesn't have tint or rear parking sensors...

Wish I could park next to a TT--they are relatively rare over here so even seeing [another] one on the road to begin with is usually a brief, fleeting moment of excitement  Never mind being able to find one that's the same trim and colour.

Anyway welcome to the forums!


----------



## Carmel (2 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Ha very nice! Almost the same spec cars too, though the one on the rigth doesn't have tint or rear parking sensors...
> 
> Wish I could park next to a TT--they are relatively rare over here so even seeing [another] one on the road to begin with is usually a brief, fleeting moment of excitement  Never mind being able to find one that's the same trim and colour.
> 
> Anyway welcome to the forums!


Thank you! That was my first time parking next to one. Mk2 TT’s are really common here, I always flash one and honk my twinsie 🤣 I’ll search to see if you’ve posted a picture of yours. 😍


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Carmel said:


> Thank you! That was my first time parking next to one. Mk2 TT’s are really common here, I always flash one and honk my twinsie 🤣 I’ll search to see if you’ve posted a picture of yours. 😍


Yeah UK is #1 market for the car so I imagine you see them about much more commonly. Heck even the the 8P A3 was always fairly rare here but I remember going to UK one year and it was basically like every second car you saw haha.

Anyway I'm not a huge picture taker but these are probably the last ones I posted, from this thread/post:








Magnetic ride refresh--shocks, struts, springs--complete!


Well at least you got there in the end. I had a load of trouble with the nearside strut pinch bolt, the big spine one. Actually had similar problems a few times now on this car, whereby the steel bolt becomes welded into the aluminium parts. Absolutely packed with white corrosion, extreme...




www.ttforum.co.uk





I've since had the mirrors wrapped blue to match the wheels and front lip (which are painted blue):


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Carmel (2 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Yeah UK is #1 market for the car so I imagine you see them about much more commonly. Heck even the the 8P A3 was always fairly rare here but I remember going to UK one year and it was basically like every second car you saw haha.
> 
> Anyway I'm not a huge picture taker but these are probably the last ones I posted, from this thread/post:
> 
> ...





TT'sRevenge said:


> Yeah UK is #1 market for the car so I imagine you see them about much more commonly. Heck even the the 8P A3 was always fairly rare here but I remember going to UK one year and it was basically like every second car you saw haha.
> 
> Anyway I'm not a huge picture taker but these are probably the last ones I posted, from this thread/post:
> 
> ...


I just noticed my reply either didn’t post or I can’t see it!

I love your Cars!!! Very stylish and unique.

I just hit my front alloy on the curb, the sun was shining and it was a tight bend! 😡 ruined my morning! Luckily I have spare rimblades, husbands project for later. ☹


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Carmel said:


> I just noticed my reply either didn’t post or I can’t see it!
> 
> I love your Cars!!! Very stylish and unique.


Thank you! Yeah I like to keep it interesting haha...and by that I mostly mean blue lol. I would have bought my TT in the same [Sprint] blue if I could but as said the cars are relatively rare here as it is so finding a used one in the colour you want is even less likely. Never really one for black cars myself but in the used market, you take what you can get!  I would also have liked to get an orange one (either Samoa or Solar) though again those are very rare--of course a private seller listed a Solar Orange one only a couple weeks after I bought the black one. I would have tried to get the orange one if it had been listed earlier--it was a few thousand more expensive but also like half the mileage. Oh well. 




Carmel said:


> I just hit my front alloy on the curb, the sun was shining and it was a tight bend! 😡 ruined my morning! Luckily I have spare rimblades, husbands project for later. ☹


Oh noes  That sucks, but sounds like you only damaged those red accent things, which I assume are also protectors in addition to adding the colour accent? The wheels on mine, 3 of 4 were actually pretty badly curb rashed when I bought it--hence why I ventured to get them refinished. Since I was doing that, I decided to get them done in blue instead of generic silver


----------

